
Clipmarks Acquired by Forbes - horatio05
http://mashable.com/2007/08/07/clipmarks-acquired-by-forbes/
======
Pete700
It's not done yet - check out Eric Goldstein's comments...
[http://www.clipmarks.com/clipmark/464EF3EF-
BEEB-4C41-A464-7F...](http://www.clipmarks.com/clipmark/464EF3EF-
BEEB-4C41-A464-7F78C350F0DB/)

